

How to start a startup quotes - jamiltz
http://howtostartastartupquotes.tumblr.com

======
chatmasta
Saw "tumblr" and "quotes", expected microblog with short snippet quotes.
Instead landed on page with fullscreen video. What?

~~~
jamiltz
Well they are micro videos that each could be a written quote. Would you
prefer having them written instead? You can flick through them with the
left/right arrows.

